# Could Floyd win it still?



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

IMO, no way and no how.

However, if everyone were to watch him in the mountauins tomorrow. Stop for 10 + minutes in the TT and then tell him what a swell guy he is, he could do it right?

Foklks, he lost it today and IMO, he MIGHT podium if he really really climbs well, and aliens invade and and and and and


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

No way, unless nine or ten of the guys ahead of him crash out, severely bonk, or are tossed out for some other reason.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The only way is if he gets into a break tomorrow and puts time on the others, then has a super TT.

However, the other teams seem smarter than letting a GC contender get out on a break like Phonak did.

So.....No, he doesn't have a shot....Though it could always start snowing in Hell, you just never know.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

ttug said:


> IMO, no way and no how.
> 
> However, if everyone were to watch him in the mountauins tomorrow. Stop for 10 + minutes in the TT and then tell him what a swell guy he is, he could do it right?
> 
> Foklks, he lost it today and IMO, he MIGHT podium if he really really climbs well, and aliens invade and and and and and




Nope, he may as well go get his hip done tomorrow.


----------



## JBergland (Feb 13, 2004)

Win?? No. Attack with whatever he has left and save some face along with scratching/clawing his way back up the GC? Possibly. Ullrich did this in ’98 after a ‘bad day’. Granted he wasn’t 8 minutes down and Jan was fighting his way back to 2nd GC. 

JB


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

like i said yesterday when someone asked, "so floyd pretty much will take this to paris, right?"

anything can happen.

that being said, 99.89% chance the field takes it.


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm no expert on the Tour, but F. Landis should have buried the field when he had the chance. So if he had a bad day, so what, he still would have had a few minutes lead to play with. How much energy did he save that stage when he gave up 30 minutes?


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

Levi's got a much better chance of wearing yellow than Floyd at this point....and that's not very likely for Levi either.

:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Man, he cracked HARD. I was following the Velonews update and he was hemorraging time. Practically riding backwards. 

My guess is that he's going to be feeling it tomorrow. I think he'll finish with the field and MAYBE turn in a strong TT.


----------



## badgfan (Dec 14, 2005)

Sure he can,,,,,,, and the Cubs will win the World Series


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

He would need to go on a solo like Rasmussen did today and not lose the 5 or 6 minutes on the final climb. Then he will have to follow it up with the time trial of his life. The two strongest teams in the tour, CSC & T-Mobile will never let that happen. They will be too busy trying to crack Periero and running too high of a tempo for anyone to break free. 

I think the best he can hope for would be to stick with the leaders and have riders like Dessel, Moreau, Rogers an Leipheimer drop back. He will be lucky to break into the top 5 riders.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Can't happen since the decisive stage is tomorrow. His legs need a little more time than that.

Floyd's legs detonated today. He needs to eat, sleep, massage to be the best climber to regain the time.

I don't think it's possible to be at your best again in that short amount of time after you've depleted your body.

francois


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think he should aim for top 5 at the very best and make the final TT his goal so he could at least finish with a stage win. Nobody is going to let him take much time on the remaining stages... even if he could.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Shame about floyd. Short of pulling a minute or so back in the ITT I don't think there is much hope.

It's going to be a wild ride down to the finish tomorrow....so who knows.


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

No chance. Especially since it is totaly unclear why he cracked as hard as he did today. if it was three minutes or four I would say he could do it. he is not even in the top 10. It just goes to show, you can be the strongest for the entire race, but if you are weak at a critical time, then your done.


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

Nope, stick a folk in him, he's done.


----------



## sako (Dec 28, 2005)

It's pretty much looking like no American rider will climb the podium in Paris.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

sako said:


> It's pretty much looking like no American rider will climb the podium in Paris.


LOL, so what do ya'll think now? Eh?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

ivanthetrble said:


> Nope, stick a folk in him, he's done.


Well done, eh?


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Sitting here...*



wipeout said:


> LOL, so what do ya'll think now? Eh?



...soaked in utter disbelief and awe....


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

wipeout said:


> LOL, so what do ya'll think now? Eh?


I think we all may be idiots...:blush2:


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

Wookiebiker said:


> I think we all may be idiots...:blush2:



I'm a idiot.


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

I think we all may be idiots...

I'm preparing a nice dish of crow for my lunch... Simply amazing ride. I'm in awe.


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

so - this "Thread resurrection" - is this a game or a sport? 





*go Floyd!!!* this is so cool.


----------



## velomoto (Oct 6, 2005)

Lance who?


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

*Landis v. Sastre, ITT*

Floyd put 70 seconds into Sastre on the first time trial.


----------



## velomoto (Oct 6, 2005)

An average speed of 37.15km/h!.


----------



## grampy bone (Feb 9, 2005)

*Greatest ride in recent history?*

I am trying to think back and see if I can remember any ride greater than this in recent history. Maybe Greg Lemond's final time trial come-back was the last. Landis is the man.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I just saw a UFO out my window. 

No wait.....it's a flying can of whoop ass.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*wow, I was wrong wrong wrong*



Art853 said:


> I just saw a UFO out my window.
> 
> No wait.....it's a flying can of whoop ass.


Well, he did indeed have freaky deaky voo doo today on stage 17, and man, I am looking for the aliens right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2005)

ttug said:


> IMO, no way and no how.
> 
> However, if everyone were to watch him in the mountauins tomorrow. Stop for 10 + minutes in the TT and then tell him what a swell guy he is, he could do it right?
> 
> Foklks, he lost it today and IMO, he MIGHT podium if he really really climbs well, and aliens invade and and and and and


I am glad I didn't respond yesterday. I am in disbelief. GO FLOYD!


----------



## Flynn (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh Floyd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmcastil (Jan 8, 2006)

SO STRONG!!!! Yesterday, all I heard was "Floyd cracked" and today, he absolutely anhiliated everyone. This was the stage that Armstrong cracked on and Ullrich put 2 minutes into him. Well, Landis put 10 minutes into the yellow jersey today. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

ttug said:


> [EDIT to include original title:] Can Floyd win it Still?
> 
> IMO, no way and no how.
> 
> ...


Ummmm...yeah, uh huh. I think so. Maybe....


----------



## Stinky Hippie (Jul 19, 2002)

*Great stage....*

....Gotta go walk the flying pig now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

You know guys, although Landis rode well and pulled himself back into it today, it was more as a result of the failure of others.

He would not have had this spectacular result ( and it was) if any of Caisse D'Epargnes, CSC or T- Mobile had actually done something to pull him back.

When he was at 8 minutes lead with about 20 km to go - the result was predictable and a bit too late for the others to decide to chase.

Yup, his performance was great and the team tactics of his three greatest rivals were simply lacking. I think there are some DS's tonight who will have some explaining to do.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Floyd is Hors de Categorie.*

Cycling needed a performance like this. It took a lot of heart to come back after yesterday's disaster.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*sure*



toomanybikes said:


> You know guys, although Landis rode well and pulled himself back into it today, it was more as a result of the failure of others.
> 
> He would not have had this spectacular result ( and it was) if any of Caisse D'Epargnes, CSC or T- Mobile had actually done something to pull him back.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they DESERVED to lose right?


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

And that is the beauty of an open race. Never know what tactics get played. I'm a bit surprised the Tmod drove as early as they did...should have let Piero hang out to dry longer....

Yes, some type of failure in all the teams. But FL went from a looong way out. And it was HOT, not good for exhaustive type efforts. 99% he was going to burn himself out, but today is a 1% day.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Watch it again and rethink*



toomanybikes said:


> Yup, his performance was great and the team tactics of his three greatest rivals were simply lacking. I think there are some DS's tonight who will have some explaining to do.


Kloden and others followed Landis on his move but they must have decided that they couldn't hold up to that pace and fell back. So it's not about tactics in the last week, but who is the strongest.


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

ivanthetrble said:


> Nope, stick a folk in him, he's done.


What a dumba$$ you are ivan! Of course he can still win! :blush2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

ttug said:


> Yeah, they DESERVED to lose right?


Where did I say that?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*well*



toomanybikes said:


> Where did I say that?


IMO, instead of double, perhaps triple failure on the parts of 2 major DS on 2 major teamd just not getting it, it is far more probable Floyd rode like a machine today and it his performance and not the "failure" of the opposing teams.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Bon appetite!


----------



## aubrey666 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Impressed*

I am not an expert by any stretch of the imagination on racing tactics or even racing, for that matter. I don't know if Landis won or the teams of his major rivals lost. But, no matter which was the case, was it not an impressive feat to regain so much of the time last during yesterday's near disaster (and only a near disaster in light of today's performance)?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ttug said:


> Well, he did indeed have freaky deaky voo doo today on stage 17, and man, I am looking for the aliens right now.


you were right except for the aliens...what a freakin stage!! Just got done watching on Tivo. I don't think I've ever seen such an effort before. I was sure he'd crack on the HC--what a bit of suffering that must have been--hope he can recover enough for the TT.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

or possibly even a combination of both factors??

Nah, that couldn't be.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

toomanybikes said:


> You know guys, although *Landis rode well and pulled himself back into it today, it was more as a result of the failure of others.
> *
> He would not have had this spectacular result ( and it was) if any of Caisse D'Epargnes, CSC or T- Mobile had actually done something to pull him back.
> 
> ...



BS. Floyd rode one of the greatest stages in recent memory. I'm in total awe, I had written him off as maybe being top 5 after yesterdays meltdown. Today he pulled out a huge can of whoopazz and annihilated the field. There was no failure of the others, they did not have the legs to chase him down, simple as that.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> You know guys, although Landis rode well and pulled himself back into it today, it was more as a result of the failure of others.
> 
> He would not have had this spectacular result ( and it was) if any of Caisse D'Epargnes, CSC or T- Mobile had actually done something to pull him back.
> 
> ...


Did you watch the stage?

Phonak sets a tempo that strings the peloton out. Landis goes off the front. A few GC guys go with him, then drop back, assuming he can't keep the pace up that high.

He does keep the pace that high. The peloton tries to bring him back after he reaches the breakaway, but Caisse D'Epargnes were wiped, T-Mob, we know, has no sense. And CSC couldn't do it alone. Although they eventually went to the front when they saw that no other team could bring Floyd back.

Floyd was simply too strong today. He outrode the entire field. Off the front. Solo.

Spectacular display of courage and defiance.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I have to think Floyd, who is facing surgery for a hip replacement at 30?, is thinking this may be his only real chance to win the TDF. Personally i thought he was a done tom turkey yesterday, no one comes back from a crack like that. Still i think if he pulls this off he will have one of the great TDF victories to call his own. 
Great Race Floyd. 

Bill


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

What a crazy tour this year. I can't wait to get home and see the stage. I listened to it on the internet and followed the reports on cyclingnews.com, but I gotta see this one. Awesome job by Floyd today. What was that about no pinache???


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

ttug said:


> IMO, instead of double, perhaps triple failure on the parts of 2 major DS on 2 major teamd just not getting it, it is far more probable Floyd rode like a machine today and it his performance and not the "failure" of the opposing teams.



Judging by the chaos in the chase groups I think it's safe to say they were trying thier hardest. I never have seen that much hurt through the WHOLE field.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Will Floyd be returning all those forks that were stuck in him?


----------

